# Instinct - Calcium Levels for Large Breed Puppy



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I originally posted this question in my Introduction post, but have moved it here to a more appropriate place. :smile:

I currently feed Henry, my adult Standard Poodle, Nature's Variety Instinct. He eats 50% Raw and 50% kibble (Salmon formula).

Millie, my 7 mo. Standard Poodle, eats Innova LB Puppy (I know about P & G, but she is doing so well on this food I am going to wait until she is closer to a year to switch her). I have been mixing 1/4 cup of Henry's Instinct in her evening meal (for various reasons).

Now, to my question..

I know that Instinct has very high levels of calc/phos. Will mixing some Instinct in with my 7 mo. puppy's Innova LB Puppy (low calc/phos.) be harmful? Also, at what age is it okay to switch her to a food like Instinct that has a 2% + calcium level?

Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> I know that Instinct has very high levels of calc/phos. Will mixing some Instinct in with my 7 mo. puppy's Innova LB Puppy (low calc/phos.) be harmful?


Probably not. Just keep an eye on her. if she does begin to develop a problem, just stop feeding it and it will go away.



> Also, at what age is it okay to switch her to a food like Instinct that has a 2% + calcium level?


When she has just about reached her full size.


----------

